

My Dev Goals for 2009: 5 Projects in 5 Weeks - callmeed
http://erikdungan.bigfolioblog.com/weblog/post/88123

======
run4yourlives
ClipClipSave might actually be something you'd be interested in investing
longer than a week on. :-)

~~~
callmeed
Thanks, I think it has potential.

I was a little disappointed when I submitted it for review here. Didn't get
much feedback.

~~~
run4yourlives
Well, I wouldn't let that get you down. It's certainly not very sexy, and
you're not exactly going to get YC investment out of it, but as a nice
lifestyle business, it certainly has potential.

Good Luck.

~~~
callmeed
Thanks [deleting YC application info ... ]

~~~
run4yourlives
Why? My opinion is just that. Who knows, maybe PG disagrees.

